# Starting 2nd FET in October



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Morning ladies 

Hope you're ok and enjoying blue skies and sunshine like we are here in London 

Well yesterday we had our follow up appt to recent fet (July/August).  As some of you may know, I had tested bfn on the morning of "d day" and then for some unknown reason I tested again at midday(ish) and got a very very faint positive but all subsequent tests were bfn again   I wasn't sure if perhaps an evaporation line but something told me it wasn't !

Having discussed some of the symptoms I experienced during 2ww... hot flushes and sweats on 2 & 3dpt and then really sharp stabbing (implantation) pains on 6 & 7dpt...consultant is convinced that embie did try to implant (which is why got the very faint +ve) as he said the symptoms I got were my body reacting to the embie...I was on prednisolone (as well as clexane & baby aspirin) for this treatment.  This month (1st after this fet) my AF showed up about 4 days early (which it never does), even though I still got ovulation pains & symptoms - again, consultant feels this could be sign that embie did try to implant & I got a faint and short lived bfp which mucked up this next cycle.  Obviously we would've been more pleased if the bfp had stayed but as he said "we're getting there".

I also mentioned that with this fet and the "fresh" ivf, I had started spotting before test day so concerned about my progesterone levels...I have naturally high progesterone levels when been tested and also get severe hormonal migraines before AF arrives which consultant said is a sign that my high progesterone levels have crashed and this drop is what is causing my migraines and that possibly not getting enough progesterone with the treatment.

So....we're gonna start our next fet (with our last 2 frosties) next cycle - I'm only on cd15 today (so ttc au naturelle this month  ) which means cd14 will be around October 21st...having another natural "unmedicated" fet...I say unmedicated in the loosest sense of the word considering I will be having prednisolone, clexane, baby aspirin for all the blood and immune problems...and he wants me to have cyclogest, crinone 8% as well as adding in some extra hcg (ovitrelle) jabs during 2ww to help support my womb lining and progesterone levels....fingers crossed it will help and the embie(s) decide to stay 

Thats me then....we're starting again soon...just praying our 2 little snowbabies survive the thaw (we had 4 in total and the last 2 survived 100% which was excellent  )

Anyone else starting fet in October 

Good luck to everyone else... 
Take care
Natasha


----------



## Niki W (Mar 15, 2006)

Hiya Natasha,
We should b starting fet again having e.t around mid October, providing my a.f shows up.... seems all this t.x and op's r messing with my system slightly  
So .....fingers crossed...... we should b with u again for round 3!
Sounds like ur follow up went well, and ur cons is looking into where to improve.....thats brilliant!
Wishing u all the luck in the world Natasha  
P.s Well done becoming a mod, u deserve it!  ^beware^


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi hunny

Hope AF shows soon (seems so wierd when we say that as usually its praying it stays away !!!)...so yep, does look like we'll be "almost" cycling together again...you are truely my cycle buddy   Here's hoping that its 3rd time lucky for both of us....  

Yeah, still finding my feet as a mod but hopefully I can give something back to the site as I've got so much support from it 

Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## teenasparkle (Jun 5, 2006)

Natasha sweetpea!!!

Just to wish you good luck and I really think 3rd time will be a charm for you!!!!!

I'm now starting a medicated cycle so back to sniffing for me. I'll call you soon.

Txx


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi Natasha, 

Wanted to wish you luck again, have just done so on the chelsfield thread too!

My FET monitoring will be from this month when my   is due (next tuesday-ish!) ET will then be around 14-ish days after, so wont be too far behind you I guess, well a month I guess!!!, I'll keep you posted.

I'm having panicks now, hoping and praying that my frosties survive?

GOOD LUCK again......... 

Poppins x


----------



## Juniper (Dec 13, 2005)

Sorry to gatecrash...just wanted to say good luck.


----------



## Niki W (Mar 15, 2006)

I know Natasha, i think we really do qualify 4 being cycle buddies! 
3rd time luck 4 us both eh? i really am praying 4 us  
A.f has put in a slight show this afternoon, but not quite full flow yet.....sorry tmi


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi

Just wanted to jump on and wish you all the best of luck and remind you that FET can work even if its failed before.

Heaps of luck to you all    

Yogi x


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Just wanted to pop in and wish you all the best Natasha,    

Marie xx


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Hi Natasha,

just wanted to say good luck for your FET in October, I was also meant to be having natural FET in October and thought we might be cycling together again ( i was in july/august cylclers)  but as my AF is 2 weeks late it looks like I will be in November.

Here's hoping that its third time lucky for you.

Take care

Red


----------



## Clari (Feb 22, 2005)

Hi Natasha

I'm starting treatment this week with my frozen embryos.  I'm doing mine at Guys.  Where are you doing your treatment?

Good luck.

Clari


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Clari

We're at Chelsfield Park (SE London/Kent).  Are you having natural or medicated FET ?

We're doing natural FET, I have another scan tomorrow and I should naturally ovulate around Friday/Saturday so I'm assuming ET next Monday/Tuesday - I'll know more tomorrow after the scan !

Is this your first FET ?

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Clari (Feb 22, 2005)

Hello Natasha

Just on my lunch break so thought I should quickly reply.

We had our first go at ICSI last year and fell pregnant in Oct.  I lost my baby daughter at 4 months pregnant which was a complete shock as thought I was 'safe'.  It's only now that I find I can try again using my frozen embryos.  We have 4 frozen embies and they're 8 & 7 cells, so I'm hoping they'll stand a good chance of surviving the thaw.

I'm having medicated FET.  I was quite lucky the last time I was taking my medication as it didn't really affect me.  

I'm thinking whether or not to have a couple of days off work when I go in for FET.  What do you think? 

Good luck with your scan.

Clari


----------



## Vez (Jul 24, 2005)

Hiya everyone....

I go back to the clinic for the dreaded result tomorrow......I am so scared I really dont want to go...I dont know how I will cope if I get a negative result.
We had 4 frosties, but only 1 survived, which I had put back on the 6th oct....to yet I have had no bleeding, major stomach pains and cramps...and for the last 2 days had like an indigestion..
I think I am just stressing myself out, but this our 6th time....and I so want this to work for me and everybody else out there.....
Think of me tomorrow at 10am....i am praying with everything I have...

Good luck to you all xxxxxx love Verity xxxxx


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi Natasha, 

Good luck with the scan, we seem to be quite close now, I had a progesterone blood test this morning to see if I can carry on with a natural FET, if not I'll have to go onto a med FET following month if all ok FET could be end of this week, i had a surge on sunday, so probably ovulating right now!

Verity, The very best of luck to you. Just blown you some bubbles for luck too, you only had one!  

Poppins x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

*Hi Clari*

So sorry to hear of your loss hun 

Sounds like you've got some good snowbabies. 
All our embies were grade 1, 4 x cell and we had 4 frosties...asked that only 2 be thawed last FET - both survived 100% and one even gained a cell between thaw and transfer...we're hoping the remaining 2 are just as strong 
I'm having natural unmedicated FET cos I have regular cycles and ovulate naturally on cd14/15 every month so consultant didn't see any need for me to have medicated cycle...also, I have to take extra meds for immune and blood clotting problems as well as I will be on extra meds for during 2ww as we got faint positive last fet but was short lived (only one hpt showed +ve) and I started spotting before test day on ivf and fet so he's tweaked the treatment a bit more this time - fingers crossed ! 

Wishing you loads of luck  
Take care
Natasha

*Hi Verity*

I replied to your post on the 2ww...
Not everyone gets spotting/bleeding/implantation bleed - we're all different after all.

Pg & AF symptoms are so similar its really difficult to say what is happening...there are women who've had no symptoms at all who get BFPs and there's women who get all sorts of symptoms that feel like AF on way and get BFP's...I appreciate its easier said than done, and we all do it, but try not to over analyse every little thing (or "nothings" as the case may be )...its such a stressful time so try not to add extra anxiety.

Hang in there...you've only got one day to go so you done good hun...stay positive

Loads of luck to you  
Natasha

*Hi Poppins hun*

Can't believe we're so close to cycling together - fingers crossed you get good progesterone level. I didn't have one done this month - I think Mr Steer just thought that I've had so many of them and all have shown high levels that there's no point - I'm on cd11 today and I can feel ovulation symptoms kicking in - pains, cm, back ache, sore boobs...all the usual. Scan tomorrow to check good follie growing and then I'm expecting ET next Monday/Tuesday but will know more after scan tomorrow. Just pray our 2 little snowbabies survive the thaw and are as strong as our last ones.
Were you having acupuncture  I had acupuncture on/off for over year now...didn't with our full ivf but started up again with fet and am continuing with this one - I'm convinced its helping by relaxing me if nothing else !!!

Wishing you heaps and heaps of luck...I so hope this is your time   Bubbles to you too  
Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi natasha    i have been following you're story since you're bfn in aug    i also tested neg that month (its so tough) and im hoping to start med fet around the 22nd of this month. I just want to say that i really really hope this is the time you get you're much deserved bfp     i'd also like to add that i think you're an inspiration to all us ff ladies and that the advice you give out is priceless you have been through so much and you truly deserve to get your'e much wanted baby let me know how it goes i will be keeping everything crossed for you luv jo xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Jo...

Thank you so much for kind words  *blushes profusely and looks all embarrassed*  

Wishing you loads and loads of luck with your upcoming FET     

Take care
Natasha x


----------



## Vez (Jul 24, 2005)

thanks for your support and best wishes....it really does help to know that we are all going through the same....
I am literally counting the hours now until 10am tomorrow morning.......I have even booked a hair appointment just incase I get a negative result.....thought it may help take my mind off stuff!!!
xxxVerityxxx


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi Natasha, 

I'm not having accupuncture this time I did'nt have it on my last go either just the previous one, not sure if its for me? but I have had a few goes at reflexology which I prefer! anything for a relaxing hour of peace and quiet, I cant fit it in before friday now though, she said to try and come in 3 days before but you dont know untill last minute with ARGC and I've been too busy, or working late, oh well not going to worry about what I cant do just do what I can and thats stay positive! she says!   How did the scan go?

Poppins x


----------



## Mackie (May 18, 2005)

Hi Natasha

Just wanted to wish you lots of luck for your FET   

We're hoping to start later this month for our 2nd FET, will find out tomorrow whether we will (HSG - can't wait!!!!!)

So we maybe 'almost' cycle buddies

GOOD LUCK

Mac x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

*Hi Poppins...*

Scan went well thanks...I'm cd12 and I've got a 17mm follie on right ovary so ready to ovulate...which is usually cd14/15. Womb lining was a little thinner than usual at this time of month - 7.1mm - but she said should be fine. I've got to have another scan on Friday which will be cd14 & should be doing the Ovitrelle jab Saturday with ET on Tuesday...fingers crossed 

I like reflexology too and manage to get about 1 session a month as we get subsidized massage/reflexology through work so I take advantage of that (but he's very popular and only comes in once a week so gets fully booked !!)

Good luck & take care
Natasha x  

*Hi Mackie*

Thanks for your good luck wishes...and sending you loads back   

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Vez (Jul 24, 2005)

Hiya all,

Just to let you know that I went for my result yesterday, and got a BFN!!!!
I dont think we are going to try again, it really devasted my hubby....as we both thought it would be positive and emotionally, I couldnt do it again....this was our 7th attempt.....and I think something is saying 'enough is enough'....

I really really wish everyone on here all the luck in the world in whatever treatment they are having...

take care...

Love Verity xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Verity, I am so so sorry 

Its so heartbreaking and emotionally draining...please take time to grieve and heal...

You and DH look after one another 

Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi Natasha,

Glad all was ok with the scan, mine was on the left side and i new it with all the signs of ovulation, its amazing how well we know our bodies now!  

I'm possibly in for FET tomorrow, I need yet another blood test in the morning! and if ok, which so far it is rising as it should be, then its all system's go, very fearfull now though of my embies surviving the thaw? but trying to stay .


Verity, I'm so sorry to hear your sad news,   I hope you and DH get through this with something positive at the end, best of luck with whatever the future holds for you both.  

Poppins x


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hey Natasha, just wanted to wish you loads of luck with this fet, hope your 2 snow babies survive     please let me know how you get on.

Verity - so sorry to hear about your bfn! 

By the way, i usually post on the woking thread.

Good luck everyone


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

*Hi Poppins*
I replied to you on the Chelsfield thread but wishing you lots more good luck wishes and sticky vibes...great news about your snowbabies     

*Hi NVH*
 for your good luck wishes.

Well I had my cd14 scan yesterday...and guess what...I'd ovulated !!! I always ovulate cd14/15 and I'd been getting lots of ovulation pains/symptoms then whilst I was at work I got some very sharp pains on right side (where follie was) and really bad lower back pain and then eased off a bit so thats obviously when it happened...by time got to scan in the evening all sonographer could see was the corpus luteum. Annoyingly my womb lining is still a little thinner this month...only just though as it was 7.9mm yesterday but consultant decided I should have some oestrogen tabs to plump up womb a bit more...I'm still booked for ET on Tuesday morning....won't know exact time until I speak to the embryologist on Monday morning.
I was a little concerned cos of me ovulating yesterday and not having ET till Tuesday means 4/5 days and our embies are 2 days old but DP reassures me that they're the experts and our consultant knows what he's doing !!









So I didn't have to do the hcg trigger jab at some ridiculous hour of the morning after all but I've still got 2 hcg shots to do during the 2ww...also cyclogest bottie bullets and prednisolone as well as the oestrogen started this morning, cyclogest, crinone and clexane this evening...so much for a natural unmedicated fet !!!! 

Out for friends birthday dinner tonight so I shall be very sober and hopefully the cyclogest won't cause my tummy to explode  

Anyway, wishing everyone lots of luck.... 
Take care
Natasha


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hey Minxy  

Just wanted to wish you good luck!    

Like many other girls I've benefitted from your advice over the past year & am keeping everything crosssed that this is your lucky cycle    . My own theory is that mostly it does all come down to luck in the end  

I'm going on my hols tomo but will send some 'defrost vibes' to your embies on Tuesday...

Sarah69 xx


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi Natasha,

Thank you for the wishes!

GOOD LUCK to you too!          not long now. 

Poppins x


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Natasha,

Just gatecrashing onto this side of things to say Good Luck for Tues with ET. I will be rooting for you.
Have a nice evening.  Take Care,  Jo xx


----------



## Widgey (Aug 22, 2005)

Natasha

Just wanted to say good luck for Tuesday you really deserve it hun.  You've helped me so much with my many questions and queries I had on my cycle of IVF during the summer.

Can't believe I got a positive on my ovulation tester today, I did 3 throughout the day to make sure as I've never got a positive before.  I'm having my little frosties put back in on Tuesday (all being well with the defrost, pma, pma   ) so we will be on our 2ww together.

GOOD LUCK    

Lots of Love
Widgey
xxxxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Good luck Widgey 

 

and thanks for your good luck wishes 

Take care
Natasha


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi Natasha, 

[size=10pt][size=10pt][fly]GOOD LUCK FOR TOMORROW![/fly]

Hope it all goes well, and look forward to seeing you over in the 2ww!

Oh and thank you for the advice over in 2ww.

Poppins x


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Natasha, good luck for your transfer tomorrow !!!!!


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Hi Natasha,

just want to wish you all the best for ET tomorrow. 

Red


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Natasha 

Good luck tomorrow, this is your time to get a sticky BFP              


All the best for tomorrow you deserve it  

Emmaxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

ladies 

Well I'm back from ET so thought I'd update you quickly before I chill out !!

One of our snowbabies didn't make it  but we still got one little fighter...it thawed and stayed Grade 1 (perfect) with all 4 cells intact so we're hoping and praying this is the one  

I've got to keep up all the extra meds, including a couple of extra shots of Ovitrelle (hcg hormone jab, like Pregnyl) at 3dpt and 8dpt...because hcg can cause a false positive on an hpt, I have to test as usual 14dpt but if there is even a faint positive our consultant wants me to go in for an appt 1 week later for a scan to confirm that its a "real" positive (also cos I have risk of ectopic)...

....so thats it now...got another acupuncture session later on today and I'm signed off for the rest of week.

Was feeling a little  when found out one of our frosties didn't make it but am now trying to put all my positivity into keeping this little snowbaby that is safe & warm in my tummy 

Thanks once again for all the support...
Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi Natasha,

Been wondering how you got on, so glad you made it to the 2ww as I know how worrying the wait before hand is, I was a;most pulling my hair out and made everyone around me so nervous too, but good to see you're not discouraged by just having one   it could still split!  plus it gives you as good a chance as any because its healthy, perfect and of course a fighter.  

Where will you be posting? I was going to post on the natural fet thread, in this section but no-one seems to be around, just been posting on the ARGC thread and will probably join the october testers or something like that in the 2ww section, just wanted to keep tracks on how you go. 

Take care.

Poppins x


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hiya Natasha,

Now you take it easy and get Gareth to pamper you lots    I so hope this little snowbabe is the one. Everything crossed. I guess the next 14 days will drag but try and keep busy (I know it's hard!!)  Best of luck to you both.        

Love  Jo xx

PS. sounds like you are in brilliant hands


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Natasha   well done hun, this could be the one so try to stay        

All the best hun
Emmaxx


----------



## angel wings (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi Natasha,

Just wanted to say thats brilliant news you had one little   put back, put your feet up and let DH look after you and welcome to the lovely 2ww.
I had E/T yesterday and also had one blast put back, sadly the other one didn't make it.
Take Care

Angel Wings
xxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Sending your loads of sticky vibes i really hope this is the one hun ! stay positive & rest 

    

Love Sara xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

angel wings

Here's hoping that these little single snowbabies of ours are the ones to make it hun !!  

Lots of luck & sticky vibes to you    

Take care
Natasha


----------



## teenasparkle (Jun 5, 2006)

Hi again Natasha,

Just to wish you 'congratulations on being pregnant until proven otherwise'!!!!  

Well done on your strong little snowbaby!!! 

Tina xxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks sparkle hunny 

Hope you're ok too 

Fingers crossed we'll be maternity clothes shopping in Whitgift soon !!!  

Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## Juniper (Dec 13, 2005)

Hi Natasha,

Thinking of you and sending your snowbabe lots of    vibes.

xx


----------



## suzie1 (Oct 27, 2006)

Hi Natasha just on lunch break - good luck with test on 7th will keep
my fingers crossed for you.  Well count down time for me last 
injection tonight can't wait till Friday  all the best suzie 1


----------

